# MySQL Tabellen in java auslesen?



## masu (26. Jun 2005)

Hi,

ist es möglich die MySQL Tabellen auszulesen? Wenn ja, wie?
gruß
chrissi


----------



## Icewind (26. Jun 2005)

die klasse DatabaseMetaData bietet die funktion getTables() an....


----------



## DP (26. Jun 2005)

steht alles in der faq.

*gebestmühlenartigvorbetet*


----------



## Icewind (26. Jun 2005)

meinst du vielleicht api?? in der faq hab ich nix dazu gefunden...


----------



## DP (26. Jun 2005)

wie api? er/sie/es wollte wissen ob man tabellen aus mysql auslesen kann...


----------



## masu (26. Jun 2005)

hab es jetzt mit  DatabaseMetaData versucht und getTables() 

es ging ...


----------

